

In choosing a tablet, first try it on for size - garretruh
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/17/technology/personaltech/in-choosing-a-tablet-first-try-it-on-for-size.html

======
sp332
A 7" 16:9 tablet has less than half the area of a 10" 16:9 tablet.
<http://www.displaywars.com/7-inch-16x9-vs-10-inch-16x9> This is a big
difference in portability and visibility.

